# Tapatalk



## 88rxna (May 7, 2017)

Is it just me or is Tapatalk a pain for this forum? Usually works amazing for all the others?
Sometimes it says threads are deleted  ( they definitely are not) and can't see anything under certain headings.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 7, 2017)

Yes ever since SMF created its own mobile app Tapatalk has issues. For me lately it has been working okay. I prefer to use tapatalk when uploading photos as they turn out better. 

If I upload threads in tapatalk I have to visit my thread using the SMF app to subscribe in order to receive notifications. 

I haven't had the issues you mentioned. 

It seems that the latest version of tapatalk is interfacing better than it has in the past with SMF.


----------



## 88rxna (May 7, 2017)

Thanks. How do I access the app? It always seems to take me through Tapatalk.  I looked on Google play (android phone) and could not find it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 7, 2017)

Using your browser log into SMF. Scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page and click on mobile. That will take you to the mobile site. Book mark that and drop it on your phones screen.


----------



## 88rxna (May 7, 2017)

Thank you kind sir!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonymduenes (Jan 30, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes ever since SMF created its own mobile app Tapatalk has issues. For me lately it has been working okay. I prefer to use tapatalk when uploading photos as they turn out better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 482400
> ...




Agreed with you.


----------

